# BattleTech Thread



## KimberVaile (Feb 25, 2021)

Quite a few furries are into BattleTech I've found, and since I've been, rather obsessed with Mechwarrior Online as of late, I felt now would be a great time to open up a thread for all things BattleTech, art, Tabtletop games, videya games, so on.

Speaking of video games, there is the most excellent Mecharrior Online, that I just can't seem to quit. The recent Turnbased Strategy game by Hairbrained schemes, named BattleTech, and the slightly less recent Mechwarrior 5 mercenaries, which is good, though the mods take it from good to amazing!

Do, turn off your ecm and stealth armor, and share in the love of giant lumbering robos with me, as long as you're not a clanner. Kidding. Mostly


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Hawken?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Die, clanner! :V


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a ton of Battletech stuff. got at least 40 of the novels and a dozen or so sourcebooks/rulebooks. Also got a bunch of minis from the kickstarters and from Iron Winds Metals I have yet to assemble/paint. Building a small merc unit, a Snow Raven and a Taurian Concordat unit.

For PC, I've played HBS Battletech, MegaMek and a bit of Mechwarrior 5. Also got Mechwarrior 3 running so-so on Windows 10. I haven't played MWO in a couple years.



BTW, have you seen the TV show from the early 90's? It's on youtube. It managed to be somewhat faithful to the books even without having Comstar, the Kell Hounds, or Wolf's Dragoons as part of the series.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 25, 2021)

I had almost all of the tabletop games back in high school with a bunch of novels, and tech books.  Painted a bunch of the lead figures. Pretty sure I don't have them anymore.

I remember finishing Crescent Hawks Inception and Revenge, and the original DOS Mechwarrior up to Mechwarrior 3 on PC.  Mech Commander was also good.

I saw the cartoon series...that was...a good attempt.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 25, 2021)

Only BattleTech thing I had growing up was MechWarrior 3.  Amazing game honestly.

I also got a chance, the one time I was in Canada (this was back when Phantom of the Opera was still showing in Toronto, for time reference), to play in a BattleTech Center.  My family, my grandmother, and two local Canadians, all in Thor mechs for 7 minutes.  Crazy times.  Apparently my brother and mother spent the whole time in a standoff.

I think there are only two of those centers still around.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I have a ton of Battletech stuff. got at least 40 of the novels and a dozen or so sourcebooks/rulebooks. Also got a bunch of minis from the kickstarters and from Iron Winds Metals I have yet to assemble/paint. Building a small merc unit, a Snow Raven and a Taurian Concordat unit.
> 
> For PC, I've played HBS Battletech, MegaMek and a bit of Mechwarrior 5. Also got Mechwarrior 3 running so-so on Windows 10. I haven't played MWO in a couple years.
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I actually started with the video games, MechAssualt to be exact, probably the worst game of the bunch. I eventually found MWO though, which is when my love of the franchise really blossomed. I've yet to play the Tabletops but it is something I'd like to try at least once or twice. It's unfortunate the series as a whole took a backseat for a few years, but I'm glad now that it's finally picking back up again. I've been meaning to play some of the older titles too, I had mostly played the newer ones. MW5 and MWO to be precise. To give credit to PGI though, MWO and MW5 have great core gameplay, it's just the things surrounding the core that seems to need a little polish. 

I've only seen a few clips actually, heh. I saw a little bit of the show as a kid, and a little bit as an adult, super cheesy, but I do remember asking my mom to by me a bunch of the battletech toys when I was a young un. So I guess technically I was into it since I was a kid! 

The show's reception just reminds me how starved BT is these days. There are plenty of good novels ofc, but my hope is that BT can re surge and we can get a breadth of new lore and content exploration. The series is ripe for exploration, maybe a more mature animated movie about Kerensky's exodus from the Inner Sphere or the formation of the clans. There are alot of these big pivotal moments that deserve proper exploration.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I had almost all of the tabletop games back in high school with a bunch of novels, and tech books.  Painted a bunch of the lead figures. Pretty sure I don't have them anymore.
> 
> I remember finishing Crescent Hawks Inception and Revenge, and the original DOS Mechwarrior up to Mechwarrior 3 on PC.  Mech Commander was also good.
> 
> I saw the cartoon series...that was...a good attempt.


Ah, I do remember Mech Commander! I played a bit of that and really enjoyed the concept, it reminds me of the more recent turn based game "Battletech' by harebrained schemes. . Mechwarrior is such a unique series, and it spawned such unique games. I think it's a shame the series is only just starting to be noticed again. Regardless, I guess I can still be happy it's picking up again. I guess I'm just glad to hear there are so many passionate fans out there as well.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Only BattleTech thing I had growing up was MechWarrior 3.  Amazing game honestly.
> 
> I also got a chance, the one time I was in Canada (this was back when Phantom of the Opera was still showing in Toronto, for time reference), to play in a BattleTech Center.  My family, my grandmother, and two local Canadians, all in Thor mechs for 7 minutes.  Crazy times.  Apparently my brother and mother spent the whole time in a standoff.
> 
> I think there are only two of those centers still around.


Mechwarrior 3 is one I need to try for myself, everybody does seem to love it though. The Battletech center is an interesting piece of history, back in the day it was the cutting edge of technology apparently. I'd love to try one of those Battlech pods myself. I don't think it's very feasible though.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Quite a few furries are into BattleTech I've found, and since I've been, rather obsessed with Mechwarrior Online as of late, I felt now would be a great time to open up a thread for all things BattleTech, art, Tabtletop games, videya games, so on.
> 
> Speaking of video games, there is the most excellent Mecharrior Online, that I just can't seem to quit. The recent Turnbased Strategy game by Hairbrained schemes, named BattleTech, and the slightly less recent Mechwarrior 5 mercenaries, which is good, though the mods take it from good to amazing!
> 
> Do, turn off your ecm and stealth armor, and share in the love of giant lumbering robos with me, as long as you're not a clanner. Kidding. Mostly



I'm a huge fan of Battletech/Mechwarrior! I only had the pleasure of playing tabletop a dozen or so times, but I play the electronic versions and my favourite is the STEAM one "battletech" with the DLC packs "heavy metal  and "urban warfare". Great translation of the tabletop to game, with all the stats, advantages, turn-based feel, etc. What I enjoy is the detail they include on stats, position of attack, what specifically you hit and what's attached, etc. It's the details that make it feel real. 

From a POV...er...POV, I like the Mechwarrior 5:Mercenaries game...really makes you feel like you're in the cockpit!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 1, 2021)

I haven't been much into battletech recently but it's still a plays a big part in my interests, and I do occasionally like drawing some of the mech designs. MWO just kinda got stale for me after sinking so many hours into it and the game gradually reducing in new content and player base due to PGI's constant neglect. It was fun though, I was known for making a lot of mech configurations that were just PURE cheese and hella annoying that people would deliberately target me when they saw me. I even made it into some people's videos, good times.

Mechwarrior 5 I put some time into but it didn't meet my expectations. Nothing particularly new was done with that game that isn't already in the previous titles gameplay wise. I was really hoping for knock-over mechanics, melee, and combined arms combat, but it ended up feeling like a modern rehash of everything already done in the series for me.

I think what keeps me with battletech is there is so much to it that you don't really need to play the games to be a fan of battletech, there is like, a dozen bibles worth of lore in that universe to feast your imagination on.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Mechwarrior 5 I put some time into but it didn't meet my expectations. Nothing particularly new was done with that game that isn't already in the previous titles gameplay wise. I was really hoping for knock-over mechanics, melee, and combined arms combat, but it ended up feeling like a modern rehash of everything already done in the series for me.
> 
> I think what keeps me with battletech is it there is so much to it that you don't really need to play the games to be a fan of battletech, there is like, a dozen bibles worth of lore in that universe to feast your imagination on.



Admittedly THAT I agree with, I was shocked when I saw there was no melee attack options! Still liked the feel of the mech and the weapons, but when the weapons ran out or got too hot and you can't even attack with your fists/legs, felt like a major part missing. Like a car without a hood...runs fine but feels off. Or blowing apart a leg just slows it and doesn't drop it? Still though, I enjoy tramping around a battle firing off lasers and PPC's like  madman still. <giggle>


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Admittedly THAT I agree with, I was shocked when I saw there was no melee attack options! Still liked the feel of the mech and the weapons, but when the weapons ran out or got too hot and you can't even attack with your fists/legs, felt like a major part missing. Like a car without a hood...runs fine but feels off. Or blowing apart a leg just slows it and doesn't drop it? Still though, I enjoy tramping around a battle firing off lasers and PPC's like  madman still. <giggle>


Oh yeah it is more immersive than it has ever been, and the legs not getting blown off is simply for better gameplay, as it was especially a huge issue in mechwarrior 3 where you could just incapacitate all of your enemies by alpha striking their leg and blowing it to bits. By mechwarrior 4 they added a limping mechanic instead. I think a better solution might just be add a lot more structure points before the leg gets blown off, but have a threshold of damage before that where the leg stops working.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I'm a huge fan of Battletech/Mechwarrior! I only had the pleasure of playing tabletop a dozen or so times, but I play the electronic versions and my favourite is the STEAM one "battletech" with the DLC packs "heavy metal  and "urban warfare". Great translation of the tabletop to game, with all the stats, advantages, turn-based feel, etc. What I enjoy is the detail they include on stats, position of attack, what specifically you hit and what's attached, etc. It's the details that make it feel real.
> 
> From a POV...er...POV, I like the Mechwarrior 5:Mercenaries game...really makes you feel like you're in the cockpit!


The recent battletech title is quite solid, agree, very replayable too. I think if I had any complaint, it's that this came out so late. Both Mwo5 and Battletech really. It was 13 years after Mechwarrior Mecanaries released that MWO came onto the scene and if you count mainline Mechwarrior games. 17 years between Mechwarrior 4 and 5. For a game series that has more depth in it's pinkie finger than any modern FPS, this sort of fate is, rather tragic. Granted, I started with Mechwarrior online, but playing that game was genuinely refreshing to me. Tank controls, which fit with the idea of piloting a mech, advanced tactics like torso twisting, separate hp pools for different parts of the mech, weapon mount locations, hardpoints, engine sizes, equipment variation, weapon variation. It hands you a lot of options, all with their own advantages and disadvantages. It's hard not to appreciate how different and deep the game mechanics are. I think it also helps that the lore is pretty deep if you do a little digging. It's hard not to appreciate the story of how the clans came to be, and their subsequent reintroduction and loss to a literal space telephone company. Lol

I could gush for a while, but I've gone on enough.
tl;dr I hope to see more Battltech content in the near future. It's a wonderful series.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I haven't been much into battletech recently but it's still a plays a big part in my interests, and I do occasionally like drawing some of the mech designs. MWO just kinda got stale for me after sinking so many hours into it and the game gradually reducing in new content and player base due to PGI's constant neglect. It was fun though, I was known for making a lot of mech configurations that were just PURE cheese and hella annoying that people would deliberately target me when they saw me. I even made it into some people's videos, good times.
> 
> Mechwarrior 5 I put some time into but it didn't meet my expectations. Nothing particularly new was done with that game that isn't already in the previous titles gameplay wise. I was really hoping for knock-over mechanics, melee, and combined arms combat, but it ended up feeling like a modern rehash of everything already done in the series for me.
> 
> I think what keeps me with battletech is there is so much to it that you don't really need to play the games to be a fan of battletech, there is like, a dozen bibles worth of lore in that universe to feast your imagination on.


I had to take a years long break from MWO, but I eventually decided to poke back in, after some time away and seeing some of the changes, it was nice to dip back in, some of the changes were interesting enough for me to stay around for a bit. 

Some of the choices made by MW5 do rather upset me, but some of the mods available add enough to the game that I ended up sinking a good deal of time into it. I tend to agree about the lore too, with how many novels and books on the subject, it's easy to just read up on the lore and enjoy yourself. It's a very enjoyable universe I think. I hope in time more people will come to it and come away with the same thoughts, ideally.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 1, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I haven't been much into battletech recently but it's still a plays a big part in my interests, and I do occasionally like drawing some of the mech designs. MWO just kinda got stale for me after sinking so many hours into it and the game gradually reducing in new content and player base due to PGI's constant neglect. It was fun though, I was known for making a lot of mech configurations that were just PURE cheese and hella annoying that people would deliberately target me when they saw me. I even made it into some people's videos, good times.
> 
> Mechwarrior 5 I put some time into but it didn't meet my expectations. Nothing particularly new was done with that game that isn't already in the previous titles gameplay wise. I was really hoping for knock-over mechanics, melee, and combined arms combat, but it ended up feeling like a modern rehash of everything already done in the series for me.
> 
> I think what keeps me with battletech is there is so much to it that you don't really need to play the games to be a fan of battletech, there is like, a dozen bibles worth of lore in that universe to feast your imagination on.


I had to take a years long break from MWO, but I eventually decided to poke back in, after some time away and seeing some of the changes, it was nice to dip back in, some of the changes were interesting enough for me to stay around for a bit.

Some of the choices made by MW5 do rather upset me, but some of the mods available add enough to the game that I ended up sinking a good deal of time into it. I tend to agree about the lore too, with how many novels and books on the subject, it's easy to just read up on the lore and enjoy yourself. It's a very enjoyable universe I think. I hope in time more people will come to it and come away with the same thoughts, ideally.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 14, 2021)

I've been getting a little bit deeper into the BattleTech setting for the last few years, originally with MWO but I have branched out to other media over time as well, having played the BattleTech TBS and reading a few of the novels. I managed to get my hands on Decision of Thunder Rift, which was an entertaining read and an old copy of Wolves on the Border, which was a truely epic read. I'm hoping to get back into the books again, and I keep meaning to try the BattleTech video game again but my computer struggles to run it now for some reason. Probably after that attempt at modding the game a while back.

I basically turned away from MWO a while back though, as the game just started getting overly repitive with no real strategy beyond 'push the enemy and don't get shot in the back', even though I loved the MechLab there as well. I'm just waiting for MW5 to release proper on Steam and then I can start playing that. I was going ahead with a pre-order first, but then the transfer to Epic happeed and the rest is history.

Hopefully we'll get some more BattleTech stuff in the future.

Oh, and by the way.

_Wolf-In-Exile Clan Speak: Oi you spherioids! We helped save your backsides during the Invasion!_


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 14, 2021)

Wolves on the Border was my favorite. Really hope they do a reprint of it soon
Since my copy is from the early 90s and in rough shape.

Also, Just finished Hour of the Wolf, can't wait to see what happens in the new IlClan era since the Dark Age was kind of a mess.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 14, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Wolves on the Border was my favorite. Really hope they do a reprint of it soon
> Since my copy is from the early 90s and in rough shape.
> 
> Also, Just finished Hour of the Wolf, can't wait to see what happens in the new IlClan era since the Dark Age was kind of a mess.



It would definitely be interesting to see what happens with that. Especially given the apparent new jump forward to the 3200s according to Sarna.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 15, 2021)

I think it's up to 3150 now.




Spoiler: Hour of the Wolf spoilers



The Republic and Falcons have been defeated, but Alaric still has the rest of the Inner Sphere and Clans to deal with. I'm thinking his next move might be to move in to the Lyran Commonwealth and claim the throne.

A couple things I'd like to see, although they're far off.

- Second Reunification War: Possibly a Taurian and Raven Alliance led Periphery coalition against the new SLDF.
- Return of Clan Wolverine to challenge for leadership of the new Star League.

way in the future

-Star League conquest of the Clan Home worlds.

According to the opening to the Jihad Technical Readout, there is a Clan led Star League that exists in 3250. Whether it is the same Wolf led one Alaric is trying to form in 3149 is unknown though.



BTW, there's a Everything Battletech Discord server. 









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 15, 2021)

ManicTherapsid said:


> I think it's up to 3150 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've also just found out that Alaric has somehow managed to reintergrate the Wolves-in-Exile back into the Crusader Faction...

Well dang it. Guess I've gotta go and support the Federated Suns now and hope they can survive against all the stuff headed their way. That and hope the Wolf's Dragoons somehow slip away as well.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 30, 2021)

Recently modded MW5 with MercTech and the tabletop rules AI. Really adds a new dimension and makes it more enjoyable. Plus the enemies and teammates actually use some tactics instead of just insane waves of VTOLs.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

I was introduced to Mechwarrior via Mechwarrior 2, but I didn't really get into the franchise until Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries. I then fell in absolute love with it. These days, I play Mechwarrior Online, but only during community events.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i think i played an old pc game of this once


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 26, 2021)

Waiting for the ilClan guide to come out soon. Hoping we get an update on the Spirit Cats.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm tempted to do the same thing actually. If I have the space I'll give it a download, I've heard it's had a bit of a leap even with MW5 being out.

Speaking of which, MW5 has been a ball of fun. And has also taught me the value of lower end weapons like Machine Guns.

And I'm enjoying running wild with a Marauder II.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 18, 2021)

Well, I briefly tried MWO a few days ago, but left after a few matches. It doesn't feel like it has improved much since then and it's still dependent on 'form a big blob and clobber the other as best you can' or the classic carasel tactic.

MW5 is just the better game at this point.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh MWO talk. How interesting. I got back into MWO briefly, but was bored real quick. Hard to really get anything happening in Faction Warfare, which was the best part. Quick Play is similarly pretty dull, there's maybe a marginal difference between T3 and T1 play.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Eh, it feels a lot better than it did back in January.  The new version of the Polar map is really nice.  Tactics are MOSTLY the same but that's just something that I don't think MWO will ever shake, NASCAR and deathballs are a knock-on effect of other things (mostly player behavior).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KimberVaile said:


> Oh MWO talk. How interesting. I got back into MWO briefly, but was bored real quick. Hard to really get anything happening in Faction Warfare, which was the best part. Quick Play is similarly pretty dull, there's maybe a marginal difference between T3 and T1 play.


Part of the problem is you cannot play independently in MWO. In World of Tanks, a player can find themself taking on ten players alone, and with a combination of skill and the right tool, they can win. Sometimes quite handily.

You can't do that in MWO. Going on your own, even just a little bit, means death. Think you are being clever by pushing a flank? Two mechs chase you and rip you to shreds.

Tragically, if you try and play MWO as it should be, AKA by lances, you will still have one lance run head first into the murderball and get torn to pieces, destroying everyone else's chances.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 3, 2021)

Also, The Gray Death Legion has been reborn.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 8, 2021)

Been playing MW5 quite a bit. Alot of praise for the core combat here, though it is just essentially MWO's core combat. That said, procedural map generation is usually pretty bad in any game, the lack of actual level design is a bit of a let down. Lack of engine swapping is stupid, it's even dumber you need a mod to undo that causalization attempt. Storyline is pretty generic, but passable, the merc sim aspect is decent.

Kind of a weird case were the core of the game is good, but the stuff surrounding it is a spotty, some of the proverbial apple as it were, is molded and mushy.

Kind of wish a better game company got a shot at the mechwarrior franchise, but for what it is worth, still enjoy it!


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 8, 2021)

It's a shame there's no more DLC or a sequel for the Battletech PC game. Other than early performance issues it's pretty solid, especially after mods.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

For all you test tube babies out there.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 11, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> On one hand, Games Workshop makes a ton of dosh and the 40k fandom dwarfs the Battletech fandom.
> On the other, GW is a shitty company that most of the fans hate and CGL hasn't fucked Battletech fans over hard to my knowledge.
> 
> The problem was and always will be Nicholas Kerensky being a stupid asshole space-furry.  Alexander would disown the little shit if he could.



Catalyst isn't doing too bad of a job. The kickstarter became a shitshow, but that has more to do with covid and trade regulations and isn't their fault. They also inherited a lot of loose ends to lie up storywise due to WizKids messing things up with the Dark Age. I'm hoping in the next few novels they get things cleaned up a bit. But the new miniatures line has been top notch so far.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 11, 2021)

Since we are still talking about lore. Got a mild hot take.

The Amaris Civil war is a lot more interesting than the Clan Invasion in terms of eras in Battletech. Would be pretty nice to see any mechwarrior game do that era justice. Clan stuff is kind of overdone.

Taurian Concordat > every other faction. God bless those stubborn cunts.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 15, 2021)

I've only played a handfull of the games but i always loved the mechs, the Mad Cat and Atlas were my favorites


----------



## TurbidCyno (Aug 15, 2021)

I stopped playing MWO around the time Linebacker rushes were the rage for the clanners.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 15, 2021)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> I've only played a handfull of the games but i always loved the mechs, the Mad Cat and Atlas were my favorites


Highlander or Victor for me. Something really cool about the loadouts and design of each.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 15, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I fucking love Marauders.  I will always fucking love Marauders.  Also Hunchbacks, Griffins, Shadow Hawks, Phoenix Hawks and (probably the only Assault I have an inordinate fondness for) the Awesome.  I have a weird fondness for the Commando and Locust as well.


Agree on Huncbacks and especially on Griffins. Fleas are probably my favorite light mech tho, MASC adds alot to that. That or the Raven, probably the most stylish looking of the lights.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2021)

Ok, BattleTech Pods in the 90s.  So ahead of their time.  Also super expensive to play for 5 or 10 minutes, but so worth the loss of allowance money.  Last time I played it was 2003 or 2004 at a Miami Dave and Busters.

Not much for lore and played Mechwarrior on PC a long time ago, probably around that same time.  Didn't know it was still a thing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2021)

I still play MWO, in fact I got back into it recently from the really positive updates this new team has been doing, though of course the same gameplay problems crop up still. It's so hard to get people to react, notice, or do anything that calling things out seems pointless, and matches go so fast that winning or losing is unsatisfying much of the time.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 16, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, BattleTech Pods in the 90s.  So ahead of their time.  Also super expensive to play for 5 or 10 minutes, but so worth the loss of allowance money.  Last time I played it was 2003 or 2004 at a Miami Dave and Busters.
> 
> Not much for lore and played Mechwarrior on PC a long time ago, probably around that same time.  Didn't know it was still a thing.


Wow, I thought they were a one-off project somewhere in Texas, they were in other places?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Wow, I thought they were a one-off project somewhere in Texas, they were in other places?


I think originally they were Battle Centers or something like that.  the last time I played that, i think I remember it was only just two of them.  

I didn't question it.  I just rode nostalgia with a guy I was with and played for a while.  When I first played it, it was a happy memory with my dad when he didn't have to worry about much.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Sep 25, 2021)

They added melee and a 4th Succession War Campaign to MW5. Probably give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

So this happened.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Since we are still talking about lore. Got a mild hot take.
> 
> The Amaris Civil war is a lot more interesting than the Clan Invasion in terms of eras in Battletech. Would be pretty nice to see any mechwarrior game do that era justice. Clan stuff is kind of overdone.
> 
> Taurian Concordat > every other faction. God bless those stubborn cunts.



The Taurians pretty much fell apart in the Dark Age but I'm hoping the Calderon Protectorate gets its act together. Unfortunately it looks like they might be starting to nuzzle up too close to the FedRats.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2021)

Will be getting a look at MW5 again soon.

Also going to try and get finer controls set up via HOTAS.


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 11, 2021)

Stolen I'd be happy to pilot a Mech alongside you if you'd have me. Hit me up on discord under Lyconnus#6490. Also I'm currently painting all my minis.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 25, 2021)

Has anyone else discovered the furry Battletech stories on Amazon?

I'm seriously confused as to how Topps and Catalyst allow this to exist as a for profit product. This is something that should be in the backwaters of DeviantArt or Fur Affinity, how did it wind up on Audible?

Audible - Barchetta's Lightning Bridgade
Barchetta's Lightning Bridgade


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> View attachment 121432
> 
> Has anyone else discovered the furry Battletech stories on Amazon?
> 
> ...


Oh goddammit.

YOU DO NOT CROSS THE STREAMS

I bet it's Calbeck again.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 14, 2021)

Sometimes I'm tempted to get back into Mechwarrior Online again, but I know I'm going to loathe it if I do. Lol


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 14, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Sometimes I'm tempted to get back into Mechwarrior Online again, but I know I'm going to loathe it if I do. Lol


I strongly advise against it

There is no solution to a lot of the biggest issues in sight (PSR/MM system, game modes and optimization/bugfixes)

Most of what has been occurring is mech/weapon tweaks and I'm not sold on those as a solution to much of anything important

Just let MWO die and let PGI die with it, I am having more fun in the oft maligned Destiny 2 than I ever did in MWO


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I strongly advise against it
> 
> There is no solution to a lot of the biggest issues in sight (PSR/MM system, game modes and optimization/bugfixes)
> 
> ...


Nothing really scratches the same itch like MWO is the problem really. I don't think PGI can claim the accolades for game design, but the only other avenue is the Turn based Battletech. Just doesn't satisfy me in the same way.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 17, 2021)

There's MechWarrior Living Legends if you're up for modding.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> There's MechWarrior Living Legends if you're up for modding.


IIRC the player population is pretty low, isn't it?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Nothing really scratches the same itch like MWO is the problem really. I don't think PGI can claim the accolades for game design, but the only other avenue is the Turn based Battletech. Just doesn't satisfy me in the same way.


I would say if you do jump back in...
1. Long range stuff is increasingly meta.
2. The new maps range from pretty ok to boring snipefests.  New Caustic Valley is usually awful.  New HPG Manifold can be fun but tends to devolve into a shitshow rapidly.  New Polar is good.
3. Clans got buffed pretty hard.  IS got some buffs but IMO Clans are now significantly stronger where it counts.  The Kodiak is back to being an utter monster.
4. Time to kill has plummeted, lights are PUNISHING to play.  Assaults are edge case at times, but can be strong.  Mediums and Heavies are where it's at now.
5. Faction play is nearly dead.  Solaris 7 is basically dead.  It's all quick play now, and solos get shoved in with groups.
6. I strongly recommend not spending ANY money whatsoever.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 21, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> IIRC the player population is pretty low, isn't it?


Never played that one. but apparently there's a new version being worked on.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


> Never played that one. but apparently there's a new version being worked on.


MWLL is very low pop, but honestly MWO's player pop is pretty abysmal by now.  Not MWLL levels but matches were taking forever to set up and were usually really poorly set up.  That level of wait for shit match after shit match... nah

MWLL2 is still in beta I think, not sure if closed or open.  Might be worth looking into.  The MWLL team is about a thousand times more likely to get shit right than PGI is to make MWO worth playing ever again for me.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 26, 2021)

An update on MWLL2, since I hadn't checked in a while








						Living Legends 2: Armored Combat Windows game
					

Living Legends 2: Armored Combat is a follow-up to the award-winning fan game MechWarrior: Living Legends, featuring a tactical sandbox of combined arms action in the 31st Century.




					www.indiedb.com
				




The MW5 engine was such shit at the core that they decided to drop it altogether and make their own with blackjack and hookers from the ground up using UE5.

In any event, it's bound to be miles better than MWO, which is still languishing in a kind of low-pop hell and has yet to see any real fixes come down the line because PGI can't or won't do anything.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Mar 11, 2022)

Do Canopian Catgirls count as furries?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 11, 2022)

TurbidCyno said:


> Do Canopian Catgirls count as furries?


Yes.  So do all the other genetically modified citizenry.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Dec 18, 2022)

Anyone else on the Battletech forum?


----------

